# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Религиозные ритуальные жесты индийцев

## Vladimir199

Здравствуйте, что за жесты используют индусы? Как-то касаются глаз и груди... Или груди и лба. Что это такое и как правильно это выполнять?

----------

